

Creating and remembering good passwords. - crizCraig
http://craigquiter.com/post/8668237043/creating-and-remembering-good-passwords-plus-some

======
pwg
Use Password Gorilla: <https://github.com/zdia/gorilla/wiki>

Then you don't have to remember the unique site passwords, just your master
PWGorilla password.

~~~
crizCraig
Interesting. I'd hate to lose that file/db. I guess I could keep it in my
dropbox...

